# Beginner



## newhips

Just retired at 65 and want to take up golf. Will start lessons soon. Can someone recommend a good set of starter clubs? Should I maybe buy used set to start?


----------



## Cajun

Welcome to Golf Forum and the game of golf!

I'd recommend used or very cheap first for sure, I started with a Knight club set from Sam's Club. Get something really cheap to start, you may play two or three rounds and hate it.....


----------



## newhips

Thanks. My idea was to buy a used set. I know from my tennis experience that really cheap equipment doesn't realy work out.


----------



## Cajun

A used set will do just fine. Edwin Watts, Golf Smith and several other majors handle used stuff. If you have an independent golf smith in your area, they probably have a used set or two for sale. Good luck.


----------



## Fangirl_Golfer

newhips said:


> Just retired at 65 and want to take up golf. Will start lessons soon. Can someone recommend a good set of starter clubs? Should I maybe buy used set to start?



id go with the Callaway Strata Men's Complete Golf Set with Bag, 13-Piece set. That's my brother bought to start with and it last him a good while.


----------

